# Time on the posts



## mohntr (Mar 10, 2007)

Is it me or is the time way off when making a post?  Several hours...

Maybe it's where the server is located.

Just wondering.

*********on edit*********  it's off 6 hours and I'm located in Central time zone.


----------



## mohntr (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, I figured out what was wrong.  I just needed to change the settings in my CP.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

I wondered that myself when I first found this place!


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 10, 2007)

Far Out…man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Hey, wait a minute, didn’t I lend you my lil’ Rizla at Merriweather Post Pavilion, Columbia, MD (Hendrix Concert)


----------

